# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Urgent bébé taupe que faire ?

## Peachcats

Une copine à ma soeur à trouver un bébé taupe hier soir, elle ne sait pas quoi faire, et son père ne veut pas dépenser le  moindre euros, elle a essayer de lui donner du jaune d'oeuf mais n'arrive pas à lui donner. Il est au chaud dans un carton, que faire ? qui prévenir ? Parce que je sais que les taupes sont des nuisibles donc est ce qu'il y a un centre qui pourrait la prendre ?

----------


## GAUDIN

voilà ce que j'ai trouvé en attendant :

"En attendant du lait de chatte en pharmacie avec une seringue sans aiguille ou de la bouillie de ver de terre et de limace."

"Si elle n'est pas sevrée, elle faudrait que tu ailles en pharmacie acheter du lait maternisé en poudre pour chatons... (11 environ) et puis téléphone à un vétérinaire pour demander conseil ;-)"

----------


## Peachcats

Elle ne veut pas dépenser le moindre euros ... Elle a envoyer une photo, apparemment ça serait une musaraigne. Il n'y a pas un centre ou elle pourrait la déposé ? Parce qu'elle n'a pas manger de la nuit et là ne mange toujours pas donc elle ne va pas tenir longtemps ... Malheureusement ma mère ne veux pas la prendre donc moi je ne peux rien faire non plus...

----------


## GG2G

Bonjour
Pourquoi demander conseil si cette personne ne veut rien faire.
Aucun centre ne s'occupera d'une souris.Il faut donc très très rapidement la remettre à l'endroit ou elle la trouvée en espérant que la mère continue de s'en occuper..
Elle aura au moins une petite chance plutot que la garder captive pour ne pas la nourrir.
Je me demande bien pourqoi elle la ramassée.!!
Cordialement.

----------


## Peachcats

Il n'y a vraiment aucun endroit qui pourrait la prendre ? Pourquoi elle la pris ? c'est une très bonne question... elle l'a dit à ma sur seulement le lendemain, si elle l'avait dit sur le moment sans la prendre je lui aurait dit d'attendre. Elle dit l'avoir trouver dans son potagé en train de couiner très très fort donc du coup l'a ramasser... 
Je lui ai dit pour le lait chaton, elle ne veux pas utiliser son argent pour un animal aussi petit   ::  
Alors jespérais qu'il y ai un centre qui puisse la récupérer et la sevré si elle ne l'est pas et ensuite la relâcher.

----------


## GG2G

J'espère qu'elle l'aura au moins remise la ou elle l'a trouvée mais peu de chance si deux sans manger!

----------


## GG2G

oups,il manque un mot!!deux jours

----------


## Amandinee-b

Et Peachcats toi t'as mère ne veut pas la prendre, mais pourquoi ne pas acheter du lait pour chaton et le donner à la fille ? Vu qu'elle peut la garder mais ne veut rien payer. Juste en attendant de trouver quelques chose de mieux ?

----------


## Peachcats

Bon bien elle n'a pas tenue le coup, c'était évident ... prendre un animal et ne pas vouloir s'en occuper !!! Pfffff 

Amandine, je dois 400 euros à mon véto, je compte tout les centimes jusqu'à là fin de mois ... malheureusement ... 

Si jamais un jour ça recommence, pour tout ce qui est taupe, musaraigne et compagnie, il n'y a vraiment aucun centre ni rien qui s'en occupe ?

----------


## GG2G

Non,il est préférable de ne pas les ramasser.

----------


## Peachcats

Oui je sais, mais si jamais ? là par exemple ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai pris, et on m'appelle toujours au secours (voir si je ne peux pas récupérer au cas ou) des qu'il  y a un soucis avec des animaux... que ça soit oiseaux, chien, chat ou rongeur.

----------

